# opinion for t5 bulb



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

hi guys i need some opinion for my t5 fixture i got my self a fixture but no bulb now im looking to get some.. by the way its only dual so 0ne actinic and 0ne day light.. now my prob is what brand should i go for and where to go to get it???


thanks 

mr brixs


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"Giesemann" and even do not think to buy Coralife
I think SUM has them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

is 14000K 54w 75%blue 25%white and super actinic 54w by UV lighting is ok??

or 

Giesemann 54W Aquablue plus and 54W Actinic plus??

or

Giesemann 54W Aquablue plus and 54W Pure Actinic??


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

ati blue plus has has much better colour than the Geiseman aqua blue plus, have tried both. Geiseman is more of a white bulb.. I have tried every light combination. The other one that is good is the KZ super blue. I would run in a two light fixture either two of the ATI or 2 KZ super blues. Stay away from the actinic as these blue bulbs will give you good colour and great Par.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What is the deep of your tank - 12"; 18" or 24"? I am not sure that 2 bulbs will be enough even for the 12" if you are planning to have corals.
Guys with more expertise will correct me if I am wrong

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

ORG has one of the best bulbs selection of any store that I have been to. I would recommend at least a 4 bulb fixture for corals. Not sure what others think. The ATI and KZ blue bulbs have almost as much par as daytime bulbs. That is why I recommended running two.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

its 22" deep... and my tank is near the window and sunlight hits it before sundown i think dual is ok for now (wink**)


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

If you have direct sunlight hitting it probelm algea will be the next thing you will be dealing with. I would suggest changing your location of the tank.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

yup you are right algea is my number one problem but i put a plant beside my tank so it shade a little bit of it and i close the curtain... and plus ( dont hate me for this) i barely do water change thats why lots of algea.. and my compact fixture is wear out cant afford new bulbs due to budget..

but yah right now im getting back on track after i get the bulb im building a new stand so i can put a bigger sump.. and im modding my old fixture im putting t5 bulbs on it... i know peeps will say a waste of time but i dont want to waste the fixture..

ORG is that oakville reef gallery???


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes ORG is Oakville Reef Gallery


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

ok cool.. by the way how much did you pay for the bulbs?


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine are 39 watts so they were 30.00 a bulb


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i guess 65W is more expensive


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

mr_brixs said:


> i guess 65W is more expensive


Yes but go on their website they have pricing there


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

hey i got my self the bulb but i realize its not ATI (stupid me i didnt check b4 i left) but i like the color tho and it very bright..


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

What did you end up getting?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i ask for the blue and white and the guy there gave me what i need.. i think its made by korallen.. and its coral light super blue and coral light new generation...


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

KZ bulbs are good. You have the KZ super blue and KZ new gen by the sounds of it. You like them?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

yuppers... the color looks really good my tank doesn't look dull anymore looks like HD tv lol...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i suggest that if you have only TWO slots for bulbs, do a 12k or 14k and then a daylight 10k spectrum. If you go to Actinic you are not providing much in terms of light for growth to many photosynthetic corals. 

I have an actinic I use when I have people over (oooooh) or when I want to do moonlight pictures. However, growth in my tank slowed greatly. I have since switched back to 10k and full-spectrum bulb configuration.

of course, if you have more places for bulbs then you get get into the 'image only' bulbs. Looks and growth are two things completely separate.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> i suggest that if you have only TWO slots for bulbs, do a 12k or 14k and then a daylight 10k spectrum. If you go to Actinic you are not providing much in terms of light for growth to many photosynthetic corals.
> 
> I have an actinic I use when I have people over (oooooh) or when I want to do moonlight pictures. However, growth in my tank slowed greatly. I have since switched back to 10k and full-spectrum bulb configuration.
> 
> of course, if you have more places for bulbs then you get get into the 'image only' bulbs. Looks and growth are two things completely separate.


If you look at the par ratings on those two bulbs they are as good or close to any 10k bulb out there. They are not actinics. The new (blue) bulbs all have high par values and give you good growth and a way to change the colour from the standard 10k white look.


----------

